# what is the weirdest thing you ever caught?



## late bloomer (Oct 12, 2010)

A few days ago I was learning to throw a cast net. On the dock I saw a small wriggling creature, which I thought was a worm or baby eel. Turns out it was a baby trumpet fish. I guess it was hooked on some of the grass I pulled in.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Caught a seahorse and a tiny triggerfish in the same throw while catching bait in Sherman cove.


----------



## ctgalloway21 (Jun 25, 2012)

in freshwater the other day, I pulled up a 2 lb. mussel on an Alabama Rig.


----------



## Dagwood (Oct 1, 2007)

A $5 bill at McRae.


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

A red snapper. I hear they are endangered.


John


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

I caught a 3 ft gator on a snagless salley, didnt see him, next year i caught another 2 to 3 footer on a road runner and 6 lb line fishing for flounder, he was on bottom in 10 foot of water.both was in grass at mouth of escambia


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I caught a bag chair in the surf at the west end of Navarre Beach. Funny thing is it put up a heck of a fight. There was some waves that day and it would take out line when the waves receded. My rod was doubled over and actually drew a pretty good crowd. I fought it for 2 or 3 minutes.
Everybody got a good laugh when I pulled the chair in.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Crabs, had to shampoo with that stuff from the drug store......:thumbup:


----------



## jplvr (Mar 7, 2011)

Caught this guy in a cast net along the intracoastal in Navarre:










Well, not that one, but that fish. Scrawled Cowfish.


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

i gorgot the water mocassian when i was abou 10 on a cane pole


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Caulk gun!!! With a pole and line!!


----------



## Reel Mccoy (Dec 30, 2009)

A tourist with a Sabiki rig on Navarre pier. Guy was running down the pier to see dolphins feeding at the end of the pier and was not paying attention to where he was going. I brought my rod back to cast and went to sling my rig out there, but I felt resistance. He didn't pull too much drag with about 5 hooks in him. He took it like a champ though admitting his fault for not paying attention and still went to the end of the pier to see the dolphins.:thumbup:


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I caught a pair of sunglasses in the sound once. Crazy thing, I was soaking live shrimp on a carolina rig and felt some resistance when I reeled in to check my bait, figured it was grass but it was an old barnacle covered pair of sunglasses.

Strangest fish would have to be a baby sailfish about a foot and half long in a dip net behind chicken bone beach.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

My top 3 weirdist rod and reel catches are a bullfrog , a snake ,and a six foot alligator. Wait a minute I forgot a few an octopus , a blue heron ,and an electric skate that shocked the poop out of me not once but twice the first time I DIDN"T know what happened, when i picked him up again I figured out ,


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Scraled cowfish,weird worm thing,big alligator gar.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

southern yakker said:


> Scraled cowfish,weird worm thing,big alligator gar.


Look like this? Fireworm.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

lastcast said:


> Look like this? Fireworm.


The shape of it looked like that but it was smooth and only about an inch and a half long.it might be in the same family though.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

I've caught fireworms also. They are weird the way that they wiggle up the line to attempt escape. But, the funniest thing that I pulled up on a Carolina Rig was a broken glass jar encrusted with barnacles that a blue crab crawled in to get away from my hook attached to him.


----------



## Rustifaro (Jul 16, 2008)

I caught a bowling ball in my shrimp net. That was before they banned recreational shrimping of course.


----------



## djbradley (Jun 16, 2009)

In a cast net: This sea horse.

With a rod and reel: A sea urchin.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

A mantis shrimp on an ly in the middle of the bay.


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

I caught this very rare windowsashweight fish (aka deepdrop weight) last spring on the midnight lump out of Venice, La. As you can see by the growth, this is a very old specimen. This particular fish bit my anchor flukes and got caught between them. (think of the odds) Notice the stainless clip and length of heavy mono.

O.K., how about it, is mine the oddest catch? :whistling:

Sea-r-cy


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

late bloomer said:


> A few days ago I was learning to throw a cast net. On the dock I saw a small wriggling creature, which I thought was a worm or baby eel. Turns out it was a baby trumpet fish. I guess it was hooked on some of the grass I pulled in.


Like this one: Cornet Fish


----------



## bigone (Jan 2, 2008)

many years ago cast netting mullet, saw something floating, threw the net over it, it was a dead cat, nasty, most putrid thing I have ever smelt, Had to throw the net away.


----------



## coin op repair man (Aug 28, 2012)

I vote for the guy that caught the cat that 
"ran out of lives" I'm sure curiostity finally got him............


----------



## Razzorduck (Oct 22, 2007)

late bloomer said:


> A few days ago I was learning to throw a cast net. On the dock I saw a small wriggling creature, which I thought was a worm or baby eel. Turns out it was a baby trumpet fish. I guess it was hooked on some of the grass I pulled in.


Or maybe a pipefish. Google it.


----------



## late bloomer (Oct 12, 2010)

Not a pipe fish, I wish I knew how to post a video from an iphone on here. Pretty sure it was a trumpet fish, but it was only about 1 1/2" long.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I was bass fishing near Wewa about 6 years ago and caught a big moccasin on a shiner. Thought it was a turtle till I started pulling him out of the water. He died of lead poisoning.


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

Caught about a 1975 model Ford F150 while attempting to cast under the 3 mile bridge from the old fishing bridge. Truck running about 50 MPH will spool you in 3 seconds flat! :thumbup:


----------



## coin op repair man (Aug 28, 2012)

should have set you drag!


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Used to kayak fish alot in the St. Johns River over in Jax and caught dirty diapers on 2 different occasions.. What are the odds..


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Was going to buy a bridge net one day but didn't have much cash at the time so I figured I'd wait. Went on out to the bridge and snagged one on the 1st cast. Went again the next day and snagged an even larger one. Been using the smaller one for about 2yrs now.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Barred owl on a Zara Spook. Didn't hook it, thank goodness, but it did stretch my string, then dropped it. Came back for another try on the next cast.

Osprey made four passes at my live menhaden while I was tarpon fishing.No hook up.

Bald eagle picked up a live gizzard shad while I was striper fishing. No hook up.

Thank goodness I use dull hooks!


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

About 50% of everything mentioned already. Caught a 5' green turtle on a shark rig and freed him from a giant birdsnest of heavy mono, wire leaders and some lures. I'm sure he liked me afterward. I also caught two white trout on one circle hook at 3mi. Funny thing was there was no bait on the hook, just threw the line out to save a parking spot for a friend.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

I caught a turtle on the Freighter one day. I will post pics when i find my memory card.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

This red snapper was missing his lower jaw! Still managed to bite the hook.


----------



## Hangout (Sep 28, 2007)

I caught a 7-8" barracuda on a plastic bait in Cotton Bayou. He came off the hook on the dock and then flipped back over to the lure and bit the tail off. Mean little mother.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

I was about 17 got a new rod and reel filled up with line and went out front to make a few casts to see how she performed had a jerk shad on,. Reeling it in and a cat jumped from the bushes and grabbed the shad IT WAS ON drag screamin cat ran under house I freaked out and set the rod down and went inside, came out and there was the shad sittin on the steps Wierd..


Also nothing like reeling in a seagull in high winds :laughing:


----------



## hotshot (Jun 5, 2009)

i was drifting and bottom bouncing for catfish and caught about a 30 lb flathead that had been dead for a long time. he had turned white and when he broke the surace the smell hit me so hard i puked. i also caught a dipnet that same day


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

It wasn't dead...it was undead! Gotta watch those pesky zombie cats.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Another cat story. Freshwater stocked trout pond, state park in Mass. ....Pulled in a burlap bag full of drowned kittens. What a Richard Cranium...I can't imagine doing that.


----------



## strike two (May 16, 2009)

Caught a guy on a waverunner while trolling for spanish along the beach once. Thought he would be cool and cut across behind my motors until my line clotheslined him. Wasn't sure whether to let him take a little line first or set the hook immediately.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

> Wasn't sure whether to let him take a little line first or set the hook immediately.


I like to let them eat for a count of ten, then crank down on them.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Flounderpounder;99419 What a Richard Cranium....[/QUOTE said:


> You know Steve Manston?


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*First liars ain't got a chance.*

I caught a guy who had been down for about 2 weeks. I was shrimping in Dog River in about 1971 or so. Actually, there wasn't too much left of him except bones and a pair of blue jean shorts. The cod sack on my net was full of shimp at the same time.

I didn't shrimp for a long time afterward. As it turned out, the guy was a friend of a friend. 

Oh, I just remembered, the Mobile County Sheriff's department never returned my 16' shrimp net. I wonder if they still have it and if it still stinks?


----------



## ashcreek (Oct 4, 2007)

DAMN!!!!! I don't even know what to say hard to top catching dead bodies and sacks full of drowned kittens...


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

Don't know what it was, but penicillin took care of it.


----------



## Tightline (Oct 4, 2007)

I was fishing with my Grandpaw, and caught the hook of a rig, he lost the week before, to a big catfish. Brought in the whole rig. This was on Appalachacola river, back in the 70's.
Cought about a 6lb. sheephead above Cotton lake on Escambia. These two stick out in my mind.


----------



## mike potter (Oct 3, 2007)

I hooked a traveling car doing about 45 mph on the old fishing bridge, cast just a little to far. Caught a nice pen outfit in the bay on one of my snapper holes, still fishing with it now after a good cleaning. And caught a anchor chain and 200 feet of rope that i lost in 52 foot of water on the same spot about a month after i lost it. was already getting stiff with growth


----------



## Lil' Scout (Oct 1, 2007)

Caught a six pack of Olympia that was floating down the Missouri river in Montana when I was in my teens.


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

Anchors, pieces of asphalt, had a fairly large lure fly off a boat ahead of me coming back in one day and it flew right into my net... about 6inches away from my head. caught a BBQ grill out by the pass, it was undersized, I released it to become a BGE one day  (for the naysayers, it had obviously been there a while, with the amount of growth on it I figured I would be doing more damage than good by taking it to throw it away on land)


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

2 years ago i watched a guy pomp fishing...stab 3 15lb groupers with a sharpened survey stake at the waters edge....like gigging flounder, but with a 3 foot wooden gig??....he could barely drag his pompanoless cooler off the beach!
who knew they run the beach during cobia season???


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

I caught a crab trap at 3mb bout 6 months ago. Buddy and me were fishing 
3mb bout two weeks ago and.he brought up a nice bright red walker, one of those ones with the wheels on one side and a built in seat. Luckily no body was hooked to it.


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

Breeze said:


> I caught a crab trap at 3mb bout 6 months ago. Buddy and me were fishing
> 3mb bout two weeks ago and.he brought up a nice bright red walker, one of those ones with the wheels on one side and a built in seat. Luckily no body was hooked to it.


They tend to let go when they hit the water.... Probably still down there. 

Weirdest things I've caught : when I was about 6 years old I caught my oldest brother in his back while freshwater fishing. I also was shark fishing last year from the beach, and felt a ton of resistance when I went to check my bait. I brought in probably $100 worth of tackle - it was a birds nest full I shark fishing leaders, weights and hooks and it was fresh - no rust on any of it.


----------



## Perchguy (Apr 12, 2012)

When I was about 14 I was fly fishing a freshwater lake from the shoreline. On my back cast, I caught a guy on a bicycle doing about 30mph coming down a hill on a bike path. Hooked him perfectly, right in the shoulder blade. Had me down to the backing mighty quick!


----------



## PRMath1 (Feb 23, 2013)

*Dead ********* just after Tet Offensive on*

patrol, Cat-Lo River 1968. I cut the line and we got to heck out of Dodge............ ASAP


----------



## PRMath1 (Feb 23, 2013)

AMEN to your end quote, Breeze


----------



## neckmoe (Apr 7, 2009)

bicycle in cast net off end of pier.


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

Aquahollic said:


> A red snapper. I hear they are endangered.
> 
> 
> John


winning lol i havent had the pleasure of catching anything odd yet except the odd baby fish, like a 6" spanish stuff like that.


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

A pelican in Ft Desoto, a snapping turtle in Ft Devens, Mass and myself in the left shoulder in Homestead with myself being the weirdest!!


----------



## andrethegiant (Sep 14, 2010)

I almost caught an owl on escambia river on a buzz bait, he wouldn't leave us alone and actually flew in between two of us on the boat trying to get the lure almost knocking me off the boat. 

I caught a crab full of eggs on a rat-l-trap off perdido beach, hook snagged one of the crabs legs and somehow didn't rip it off

And I saw someone catch a giant sea turtle while perch jerking out of destin on the Florida girl, it hooked one of the fins


----------



## CHICO (Oct 2, 2007)

Hangout said:


> I caught a 7-8" barracuda on a plastic bait in Cotton Bayou. He came off the hook on the dock and then flipped back over to the lure and bit the tail off. Mean little mother.


Funny. spent many of summers on Cotton Bayou until the family sold the beach house back in 03. Know exactly what you are talking about but do not think they are barracuda but will sure hit a plastic bait on the bottom.:thumbsup:


----------



## eddiem84 (Nov 3, 2010)

andrethegiant said:


> And I saw someone catch a giant sea turtle while perch jerking out of destin on the Florida girl, it hooked one of the fins


I caught a sea turtle on a pinfish on north side of Chowtawhatchee Bay last summer. Mean little sucker!


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

about 4'11, aint figured it out yet, but it costs me alot, likes to sleeeep alot, bitch alot, it has selective hearing, lol


----------



## Catchinem (Dec 19, 2008)

Bull shark with a messed up tail.


----------



## doradohunter (Aug 8, 2010)

A diamond and gold tennis bracelet in a cast net while in the keys.


----------



## ncmanguy (Jan 1, 2013)

grey ghost said:


> about 4'11, aint figured it out yet, but it costs me alot, likes to sleeeep alot, bitch alot, it has selective hearing, lol


 Hahaha that's funny.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

When I was eight, my moms friend Donald took me fishing on the pier in gulf shores. I caught a couple Spanish and started just messing around, jigging my spoon on the bottom straight down. I hooked something very heavy and it took a while to finally work it up. A guy next to me said it was probably a stingray, although I knew it was just junk. Turned out to be the carcass of a 90-100lb yellowfin tuna that someone must've lost off of the dock, because it was still whole and uncleaned. Shame


----------



## Razzorduck (Oct 22, 2007)

4 Lookdows at one time on a sabiki rig in Little Lagoon Pass. 4" Barracuda in my cast net. Bay side of St. Andrews St. Park. Oyster Toad still in a tin can many years ago in a little bayou off of St. Andrews bay.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

I caught one of those 4"11" doo hickys myself. Got bigger the longer i kept it


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

grey ghost said:


> about 4'11, aint figured it out yet, but it costs me alot, likes to sleeeep alot, bitch alot, it has selective hearing, lol


 I think I have the twin of that one.


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

a said:


> 2 years ago i watched a guy pomp fishing...stab 3 15lb groupers with a sharpened survey stake at the waters edge....like gigging flounder, but with a 3 foot wooden gig??....he could barely drag his pompanoless cooler off the beach!
> who knew they run the beach during cobia season???


 No one did!!! Dang Lance, U didnt know that? See them Every spring on the piers. Not leagle to keep now.:shifty:


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

KingCrab said:


> I think I have the twin of that one.


 Wanna wife swap for a while?? LOL


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

grey ghost said:


> Wanna wife swap for a while?? LOL


 Yours got a job?:001_huh:


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

KingCrab said:


> Yours got a job?:001_huh:


YEAH, has yours:whistling:?


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

grey ghost said:


> YEAH, has yours:whistling:?


 Well, She goes somewhere everyday.:whistling:


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

Ocellated frog fish ...


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Mullethead said:


> Ocellated frog fish ...


I believe we have a winner. That's one ugly fish!


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Just caught this ugly guy a few hours ago :001_huh:


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Smarty said:


> Just caught this ugly guy a few hours ago :001_huh:


Holy Sh*t!!! Wonder what he got into?


----------



## salt-life (Feb 20, 2012)

The weirdest thing ive ever seen caught was when I was on okaloosa island pier last summer and I saw what looked like to be a dip net floating upside down, so I didnt worry nothing about it. But the guy beside me decides to throw his cobia jig at it and pulls it up. and it ends up being a shimano sustain fg (the black one) on a ande tournament series rod. That setup retails for close to 400$... JUST MY LUCK!!!


----------

